# Monark silver king



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 24, 2016)

Does anyone know wha t year this bike is and where I can find the missing headlight and battery cap ?
I bought it at a yard sale for 25 bucks and would like to fix it up. Do I polish it up or just leave it as is ?


----------



## runningbarre (Jan 24, 2016)

Twenty five bucks??? Great find. I am no expert but I think leave it as is and display it proudly!


----------



## locomotion (Jan 24, 2016)

check your messages


----------



## partsguy (Jan 24, 2016)

$25? Bull!

THAT is an aluminum Silver King from the 1920s-30s. Many of these were scrapped during WWII and many others broke or cracked. yours is intact. Someone had to really be foolish to sell that for $25. Don't sell it until you learn more about it! You'll have vultures blasting your mail box for parts or to buy it whole. Be informed!


----------



## partsguy (Jan 24, 2016)

$25? Bull!

THAT is an aluminum Silver King from the 1920s-30s. Many of these were scrapped during WWII and many others broke or cracked. yours is intact. Someone had to really be foolish to sell that for $25. Don't sell it until you learn more about it! You'll have vultures blasting your mail box for parts or to buy it whole. Be informed!


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 24, 2016)

LOOKS LIKE A 1937 SILVER KING M1 DUE TO THE RETRACTABLE CENTER STAND. SEAT SHOULD BE A TROXEL SHORT SPRING TOOL BOX SEAT. HORN IS A DELTA LONG CONE BLAST HORN.


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 24, 2016)

AT A VINTAGE BICYCLE SWAP MEET, A "NICE" ORIGINAL TROXEL TOOL BOX SEAT WILL COST YOU AROUND $500-800. THE DELTA "LONG CONE" BLAST HORN BY ITSELF, DEPENDING ON CONDITION, IS AROUND $300-500.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 24, 2016)

No shortage of guys willing to give you a 125 bones for it and put it in their truck before you even got parked at the swap meet. Nice complete original quality find.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 24, 2016)

A steal at $125 even!


----------



## vincev (Jan 24, 2016)

Great find! Worth probably 20 times what you paid.Is it a 24 inch or a 26 incher??


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 24, 2016)

......... 3 .........


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 24, 2016)

It's  26 inch and what's a tool box seat ?


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 24, 2016)

DSCN4063 zpsec4c2e7a



__ kingsilver
__ Jul 21, 2015





 THIS IS A RESTORED TROXEL TOOL BOX SEAT ON A '36 M1.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 24, 2016)

You got a score of a lifetime.


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 24, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 24, 2016)

THE HORN ON THE BARS LOOKS LIKE A 1960'S TANITA MADE IN JAPAN. THE HORN BUTTON ON THE BAR STEM IS OFF A SILVER KING M137. A SILVER KING COLLECTOR WHO NEEDS THAT BUTTON TO COMPLETE THEIR M137 PROJECT MIGHT SWAP A  COMPLETE DELTA LONG CONE HORN FOR THAT.


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 24, 2016)

HERE'S AN ORIGINAL TROXEL TOOL BOX SEAT:


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 25, 2016)

kingsilver said:


> THE HORN ON THE BARS LOOKS LIKE A 1960'S TANITA MADE IN JAPAN. THE HORN BUTTON ON THE BAR STEM IS OFF A SILVER KING M137. A SILVER KING COLLECTOR WHO NEEDS THAT BUTTON TO COMPLETE THEIR M137 PROJECT MIGHT SWAP A  COMPLETE DELTA LONG CONE HORN FOR THAT.



Would you know where I can find the right horn button and should I change these tires?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice find, and for the money, a homerun!
My advice is to just wipe the dust off and not polish it as it is a major endeavor (unless you are looking for a garage project over the cold months)
Everything on the handlebars is incorrect, and it is missing a jeweled delta hornlight that is not easy to find being specific to deluxe Silver King models.
The saddle being original or not is debatable as it is a Troxel and it is a prewar Troxel...could have been a lower price point option @ retail vs. a toolbox Troxel.
I am pretty confident with those wheels and the stem horn button (also original) this is 1938 model.
Congrats, Chris


----------



## tech549 (Jan 25, 2016)

clean it up service the bearing and ride it,nice find


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 25, 2016)

Original prewar chain tread tires? Keep em.. you probably won't ride that bike being brittle aluminum so keep those babies for display.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 16, 2016)

"clean it up service the bearing and ride it,nice find"
Well I started with that idea and the crank bearing but the grease was hard and dry so I went from bearing to bearing and the next thing I know the whole thing is apart. It's a ton of work to clean this thing but my favorite part so far is the rear light.


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 16, 2016)

vincev said:


> Great find! Worth probably 20 times what you paid.Is it a 24 inch or a 26 incher??



didn't build a 26" silver king until 1941.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 16, 2016)

I was mistaken it's definitely a 24 inch, I cleaned up the tires today and noticed that
Thanks


----------



## Wheeler (Mar 23, 2020)

Bump for nostalgia sake.
Is this a true story Glenn?
Is this how your Silverking story begins?


----------

